# Supplements for weight loss



## devjeetsingh (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone...can you please suggest me natural supplements for weight loss?? i really need your help..
thank you very much.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 13, 2010)

ECA stack. I invest in Adderllin and Need2Slin and I strip off fat when I need too


----------



## cyan (Oct 13, 2010)

i need too.


----------



## JMRQ (Oct 13, 2010)

Eca


----------



## Parallel (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe ECA works best

I also add Lean Xtreme while taking ECA


----------



## Skyling35 (Oct 13, 2010)

Alpha t2 with a good fat burner(for the energy) has been the best ive come across.  

For me this was even better than eca.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 13, 2010)

Alpha-T2 with DS Lean extreme is the bomb.


----------



## braveand (Oct 13, 2010)

Agree but don't forget cardio otherwise you're just wasting your money...


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 13, 2010)

Parallel said:


> I believe ECA works best
> 
> I also add Lean Xtreme while taking ECA



Thats what im on. I take albuterol b4 morning cardio. 4 hours later I start my ECA dosing!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 13, 2010)

braveand said:


> Agree but don't forget cardio otherwise you're just wasting your money...



True dat! And having a caloric deficit. 

Ive never tried Alpha T2 but can vouch for lean xtreme. Its good for PCT catabolism too. I can say that you should stay away from Oxy Elite Pro. I got a free bottle and it helps with appetite but the rest is just another placebo fat burner steeling fools money!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 13, 2010)

braveand said:


> Agree but don't forget cardio otherwise you're just wasting your money...


^^ agreed, there is no magic fat burner out there they only assist your weight loss efforts.


----------



## braveand (Oct 14, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> True dat! And having a caloric deficit..


Damn true!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2010)

I hear smoking crack works good.


----------



## debrah.h48 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Hello*

Fucoxanthin is an antioxidant found naturally in edible brown seaweed  such as wakame, the seaweed used in miso soup. Although it has a long  way to go before it can be recommended for weight loss (there haven't  been any human studies yet), what's particularly promising about  fucoxanthin is that preliminary studies in animals suggest it may target  abdominal fat. Fat in the abdomen is linked to heart disease and  diabetes, and happens to be the problem area for many people.  Fucoxanthin also doesn't appear to be a stimulant like ephedra, bitter  orange or caffeine.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

How about a well planned diet a good routine and some cardio? If that doesnt do it burn more calories than you consume.
ECA or if you want to go the drug route, clen.


----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

everybody talks about the eca stack, do u buy the eph, caffiene, aspirin seperately or can u buy the all 3 mixed into one as a supplement? i never took eca before. love to try it. and does caffiene pills work better than regular coffee that you drink? thnx anybody?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> everybody talks about the eca stack, do u buy the eph, caffiene, aspirin seperately or can u buy the all 3 mixed into one as a supplement? i never took eca before. love to try it. and does caffiene pills work better than regular coffee that you drink? thnx anybody?



I buy Bronchaid (Ephedrine HCL) from the drug store about $12, generic vivarin (200mg caffeine) and aspirin from the base. I get both for under $2. I think dosing 3 times full strength every day it lasts about 3 weeks. Not bad considering Oxy Elite Pro and Lipo 6 (and all the other fake placebo fat burners) can cost $30-$50 for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## pyes (Oct 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> everybody talks about the eca stack, do u buy the eph, caffiene, aspirin seperately or can u buy the all 3 mixed into one as a supplement? i never took eca before. love to try it. and does caffiene pills work better than regular coffee that you drink? thnx anybody?


 
I thought about making my own supplement of ECA and marketing it like the guy from ''bigger, stronger, faster'' documentary...but I was unsure if ephedrine was illegal or not. This would be very successful as it works.


----------



## pyes (Oct 19, 2010)

wikipedia says that ephedrin is only illegal to market as a dietary supplement, but it is legal to own for other purposes like asthma, and what not (without a prescription)


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 20, 2010)

pyes said:


> wikipedia says that ephedrin is only illegal to market as a dietary supplement, but it is legal to own for other purposes like asthma, and what not (without a prescription)



Thats exactly how it is. I have to (atleast in my state) go to the pharmacy like Im picking up an Rx and show ID and sign the credit card machine with a statement saying something. Ive never read it. Im clean cut and not fat so the pharmacist or tech never question me. They dont think Im going to go make meth or take it for weight loss.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 21, 2010)

here its fine to buy off the shelf no questions asked BUT yes its marketed at an oral nasel _decongestants_. 
I would also rec Alpha t2 or even Need2Slin is pritty good.
along with greentea, diet and hard work It would be a nice run.


----------

